# First Cultures- How to identify mites



## buggerdtp (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi everyone,

So I've searched for all sorts of info on mites, but one thing I can't find is a fool-proof way to determine if you have mites or not, or their behaviors. I know there are a bunch of different types of mites.

I just bought a isopod culture to start a master with, and there are a few of these really tiny white ball shaped insects with antenna. That is all I can tell since they are extremely small. They move quickly and seem to be attracted to the zucchini that was included in the culture. There aren't a ton of them, but I can see a couple here and there if I dig around for them. They are solitary for the most part, not forming groups or "dusty" looking spots. 

I'm assuming these are mites and not something else, but just want to make sure. 

From what I read, mites are everywhere, it is just a matter of keeping their population in check. I guess I'll give it a few weeks and see what happens to my culture.

Do these sound like mites? Should I be upset that my starter culture of isopods has them? 

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Those are most likely springtails. In my experience the only way to tell if a culture has mites is to look at it up close. Mites normally look like teeny tiny orange/brown/red bugs. They move pretty slow (slower than springs) and will eventually reproduce to the point where the substrate looks like its moving. I hope this helps.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mites are also smaller than springtails most of the time.


----------



## buggerdtp (Jan 14, 2014)

These are certainly not springtails (of which I have a few cultures). They are not as elongated. They are very tiny and white and don't hop or jump. Wish I could take a picture, but they are too small.


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

Try googling "flour mites"; is that what they could be? 

-Jen


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Probably mites. Not too big of a deal


----------



## buggerdtp (Jan 14, 2014)

Ah, I think they may be flour mites. Drat! Guess I'll monitor them for a while and see what happens. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

I think I may also have gotten mites in my culture similar to what buggerdtp is describing, but I do also have springtails in there. Since I'm new to keeping these cultures, they could be springtails, but I also think they aren't elongated enough to be springtails. But I don't see any antennae on them (they're too small). But mites aren't anything to be concerned about?


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

zimmerj said:


> I think I may also have gotten mites in my culture similar to what buggerdtp is describing, but I do also have springtails in there. Since I'm new to keeping these cultures, they could be springtails, but I also think they aren't elongated enough to be springtails. But I don't see any antennae on them (they're too small). But mites aren't anything to be concerned about?


Mites are everywhere. Dart frogs and other frogs eat mites in the wild. I would only be concerned if you had an explosion of them. Believe me you will know what an explosion of mites looks like. More mites than ffs, springs, etc. than the actually insec your trying to raise. 

Would I throw a mite infested ff cup away? No. Would I move it to a new room or use it immediately then freeze the container? Yes. One mite infested ff cup will easily infest the rest.


----------



## buggerdtp (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm certain the bugs I have are mites. I tried the trick of putting a piece of leaf litter in the culture with yeast on it (which is supposed to attract all the mites). Imagine my surprise when, instead of attracting mites, it attracted a ton of baby isos. There were literally hundreds crawling on the leaf and around it, and only but a couple mites. I've left it in and the baby isos are loving it. 

I thought I read somewhere that isopods aren't a fan of yeast. I've never seen the bigger isopods near the yeast, but the little tiny ones are loving it. 

The bigger isos are sticking to the zucchini. I was able to keep the mites in check for a while, but now I'm considering taking some adult isos and moving them to a new, clean culture. I won't throw the old one out, though, as the amount of baby isopods in there is impressive. Maybe I'll try the garlic trick in the old culture.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

What's the garlic trick?


----------

